# Panel solar que no está funcionando, alguien entendido tema?



## jenriquequero (Feb 22, 2014)

buenos mi nombre es jose, y he comprado un panel solar con el surtidor y el inversor de corriente, ha funcionado bien desde hace un tiempo atrás, hasta el momento en que fallo por primera vez, el panel funciona entrega energía (corriente) alrededor de 31 o 32 volts, las baterías funcionan bien juntan energía normalmente, al surtidor de energía entra y sale la corriente normalmente, el problema esta en que al llegar al inversor no entra corriente, pero no sale nada, al contrario se encienden dos luces y comienza a funcionar el ventilador que tiene.

el modelo de inversor es konig-sonne //power inverter // 1000W.

el tema de fondo es que funciona todo bien hasta la salida el inversor,la cual no entrega corriente como debe me gustaria saber si alguien conoce algo de la falla o si necesitan mas antecedentes dejen la consulta y tratare de responder a las dudas, para ver si es posible que me ayuden.

eso por ahora.

saludos ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2014)

Revisaste al menos fusible del inversor  ?


----------



## jenriquequero (Feb 22, 2014)

rev. fusibles y continuidad entre polos, las bobinas no puedo medirlas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2014)

Probaste las baterías con una lámpara de automotor (suponiendo que sean de 12V) ?

A ver cuánto tiempo rinden , podrías medirles tensión con la lámpara conectada

Saludos !


----------



## Rafael tecnico2014 (May 16, 2014)

parece ser que el inversor tiene algun fallo interno, probablemente un cortocircuito por eso enciende dos leds y el ventilador para enfriar el interior, prueba encenderlo sin carga haber que tal, pero ese sintoma es porque el microcontrolador interno del inversor detecta un fallo, tal vez en los transistores de potencia por eso no entrega la intensidad que deberia. abrelo y hecha un vistazo


----------



## JOCASTI (Abr 1, 2020)

Busco Esquematico  inversor Konig Sonne 2000 W 24Vdc a 220 Vac


----------



## dragono (Abr 1, 2020)

Hombre mírate esta pagina de pronto te sirve para.









						Resolución de problemas en sistemas fotovoltaicos solares
					

Los fallos en un sistema fotovoltaico se centra normalmente en cuatro partes: los paneles fotovoltaicos, la carga, el inversor y las cajas combinadoras.




					www.fluke.com
				




Saludos.


----------

